# My First Deer Ribs



## austinh79 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I am going to attempt to smoke deer ribs for the first time ever. I've already read from multiple places to not even waste my time but I want to give it ago. I shot a nice 3 year old PA mountain Doe back at the beginning of December so I have the racks currently frozen. I'm coming in with a blank slate and any suggestions or any help at all would be greatly appreciated. I also would consider myself a novice smoker, I've been doing it for about a year and a half so any basics don't hold back either! I appreciate all the help in advance! 

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us.

Don't have a clue about deer ribs, but I'm sure someone who does will be along soon.

Al


----------



## killmode (Jan 26, 2016)

The best deer ribs are ones off of a mature buck because they are generally meatier and leaner than does or young bucks. Anyone who tells you they aren't worth messing with most likely tried ribs off of a fat doe.

This is how I do it and they come out great.

1. I remove every other rib bone as I cut the ribs into singles (this leaves twice as much meat on each rib)

2. You don't have to remove it all, but remove excess fat if fatty. (deer fat is the enemy as far as good ribs)

3. Rub generously with your favorite dry rub. (I use salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and a little soul seasoning but have had good results with Strawberry's or similar rubs)

4. Grill over charcoal till they "look" done.

5. Place them inside an oven bag (in a baking pan) with one can of beer poured  inside to generate steam. You can then put back on the grill or put them in the oven on low heat (around 225) and let them steam till desired tenderness is achieved, usually 1 to 2 hours.

6. Serve with sauce on the side or without. Good stuff. I have changed the minds of several people who have said deer ribs aren't worth saving.


----------



## mowin (Jan 26, 2016)

Kill, 

Admittedly, I've never tried your technique for ribs, but even on a rutted out buck, the rib meat has a layer of fat in the middle.  At least in my area. I've tried 'em several ways, and had poor results. I typically bone the ribs out and use it for dog food, but I will try your recipe next season.


----------



## austinh79 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you for all of that! Do you do any spritzing with these kind of ribs?


----------



## grabber (Jan 28, 2016)

Let us know how they turn out.  I hunt in WNY.  Tried cooking deer ribs but they always turned out like I was eating a candle.  Deer fat is totally different from beef or pork fat.  It didn't melt.  Good luck.


----------

